

Ask HN: Software Stack for WebApp Python vs. Ruby. or .NET/C#  - paliopolis

I have been seriously out of the hard core tech stuff for some time. I started as a Perl, then LAMP and Java programmer and then did a couple of I have been seriously out of the hard core tech stuff for some time. I started as a Perl, then LAMP and Java programmer and then did a couple of .NET desktop Applications, but this was quite a bit ago (in tech years)<p>Now, I have a business idea and I think it has some scope, after talking to quite a few potential customers for requirements, needs etc. I have mapped it out on paper and have a &quot;plan&quot; but I am at a point now where I need to decide on the tech stack. So thought of asking my fellow people here.  I have a fairly technical background but have been on the &quot;business side&quot; for some time, so I know the requirements well but need help !!<p>It will be primarily a Web based App (&quot;SaaS&#x2F;cloud??&quot;), will have mobile apps (both for Android and iOS) for consuming the data&#x2F;reports etc. What I am having a tough time figuring out is what technology stack to use. I have been reading quite a bit about Python, Ruby etc. but the more I read the more I get confused.<p>Can you please recommend what are the benefits of using Python vs Ruby vs old school-php with Postgres&#x2F;NoSQL or on the other hand there&#x27;s the .NET&#x2F;C# along with SQL Azure etc. (and also the BizSpark)?<p>What will be a good place to start re-learning about how to choose a stack? I don&#x27;t need hand holding but am just looking for directions to help me figure out ! Any help&#x2F;links will be really appreciated. If you think the information is too vague please ask away and I will be happy to provide more semi-technical information of what I know :)
======
NicoJuicy
Just built it with what you already know.. Stack is secundairy to your idea
;-)

You'll scale later when it works.

~~~
paliopolis
I knew PHP and .NEt but that was some years ago. I will probably need to pick
it up again and that's why I was wondering, since I will have to refresh it,
should I just look into learning the latest and the greatest that might be
helpful or just do a quick brush up and then "cross the bridge" when I get to
it :)

~~~
NicoJuicy
I've also known PHP, i'm mostly in Asp.Net MVC now (it's .Net)

But if you're starting from scratch and aren't using windows, i'd advice ruby
on rails.

If you're using windows, choose between Rails 3.2 with Ruby 1.9.2 (bug with
Ruby 2.0 on windows :( ) or Asp.Net MVC.

.Net will cost you something to, but just enroll as a startup (BizSpark) to
get yourself going.

If you're going to Ruby On Rails, you should consider using Linux and Git all
the time for deployment and compatibility though... But it works :-)

